# wine racks



## SmokinDawg (Feb 9, 2008)

I am building wine racks and cabinets (I will post pics and specs when I am done) but I have one question to any wood workers out there. I want to cut slots in my boards so I can fit them together in a diamond pattern. what type of router bit would be the best for this, for it needs to cut all the way through the board in one pass. 1/2" board, 1/2" inch slot I'd appricate your help.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 9, 2008)

If you use a router you will need to use a square clamped to the board for a guide. Use a slotting bit. If you have one the right diameter it would be better in one pass. I use a dado blade in either the table saw in a pinch, but the dado blade in the radial arm saw works the best. It depends on what tools you have available to use.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 9, 2008)

Just make sure that the material you are using is truly 1/2" as most arent. Measure it by putting your ruler on the end on the 1" mark so you get a truer measurement. A 1/2" straight bit would be good or like appleman said with dado saw blades.


----------



## SmokinDawg (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a router table, I haven't been able to find a slotting bit at my local ace is there another name for that bit?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 9, 2008)

Straight bit. you should be able able tomget this anywhere as it has no bearings, youll just have to set the router jig back the distance from the router to the dge of the router bit.


----------



## SmokinDawg (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks wade


----------

